# Thunder phobia...



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Get some raw marrow bones for him to chew on when he's scared (or some other very high value chew treat that lasts awhile). Even if it's the middle of the night. He'll be distracted and this is a good way to burn off some of that nervous energy. Other than that, just let him do what makes him feel better (like being next to you or in bed with you). After awhile, he should become desensitized. Be patient.

Daisy used to be very afraid of thunderstorms, she used to hide in the bathtub when storms came through. It's been several years now and thunder doesn't even register with her anymore, even the really loud cannonball thunders, no reaction at all. But it did take a few years.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks!The high-value chew item is a great idea!He has one,and i tried,but he was too scared that one time.I did what you suggest-just let him be with me,stroke him all the time,but didn't talk to him.I just let him calm down on his own.When the thunders were not as strong,the distraction plan worked.I was just wondering what do i do when he's almost in shock.I guess i did the best i could.Thanks so much for the answer.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Try to find a higher value chew treat than the one he already knows  

What is he chewing on now?

When he's almost in "shock," you let him do what makes him feel better as long as it's not destructive. Being next to you is perfect, is that's what he's choosing.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

His most loved chew-item is a chewy stick with parsley and mint flavor.He goes crazy for those.And yes-he chooses to be very close to me(mostly)or another family member.I don't mind one bit,i just don't like seeing him that scared.As for destructive acts-he's the best dog.He has only ''killed''one pair of shoes and that was that.He's just not that type of dog.He also would never steal food or counter-surf.I guess i have a very good boy,haven't i?


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

We give Scout a cave, by just taking a blanket over a coffee table and he likes to go under while the storm is active. We recently purchased a thunder shirt...that helped a lot as well. 

We do try and ignore but comfort as we don't want to feed his fear.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Bell said:


> I guess i have a very good boy,haven't i?


You do, sounds a lot like my Daisy  I think you're doing just fine.

How old is your dog? Are these his first storms? I'm thinking you just need a bit of time. Keep doing what you're doing and he'll learn they come and they pass .... and everything is alright


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

When Ben is really upset by thunder or fireworks he won't eat. He'll usually look for a cave to hide in - usually the bathroom or under my husband's big desk. We usually turn on some music and pet him if he comes to us for attention, and leave him be if he's hiding. Fortunately, he does seem to be getting more used to thunder and only reacts strongly when the lightning is really close. Fireworks have turned from something he fears strongly to something he barks at, which is, I suppose, an improvement. I'm hoping that as he gets more accustomed to the noise (our neighbors set them off every weekend), he'll learn to ignore that as well as he does distant thunder. 

Ben wasn't always afraid of thunder though. When we first brought him home, there were a couple of storms and he didn't react at all. Then he had a bad experience (neighbors set of fireworks in our front yard just as I opened the door to see what was happening so he got the noise and flash much too close) that really scared him. Over the past six months he has gone from terror to mostly just nervousness. It has gotten a lot better. If your dog wasn't afraid until the recent storms, he may improve as he sees that the noise doesn't really endanger him.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

We are going through the same thing with our Seger. He developed fear of thunder and fireworks about 2 years ago - he is almost 8 now. I have been looking into purchasing a thunder shirt for him and am also interested in the "calming collar" - www.calmingcollae.com
My sister has...- it is so hard to see them distressed.
Carol


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks to all of you for taking the time to post in this thread.You are all so kind and helpful.I will check on some of the suggestions on how to make him more comfortable.So useful to read from people with similar problems!Thanks again,as always for the help.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He sounds like her responds a lot like my Jasper does. Jasper also wants to be close and shakes each time it thunders. Poor guy moans and grunts, too. You can purchase some melatonin to help ease his anxiety some. I use something called Happy Traveler which is all natural and as long as I get it in him early enough, it does help him deal a bit better with his fear. The thundershirt may work, I use it on my lab and she just curls up and goes to sleep when she has it on, even during bad storms.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks for the advice!It's helpful,i'll definitely consider all of your post,friends,because we had another storm thursday night and he was quite frightened again,although not as much as the worst time..So the issue stays open...


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

This not something that all dogs grow out of. Our Cody was deathly afraid of fireworks and thunder up until he went to rainbow bridge at 11. Every 4th of July we had to give him anxiety meds and as far as the thunder we both just basically rode thru it together whether we got sleep or not.


----------

